# How important is the Ogee Curve? And is it worth sacrificing it to get Bimax/larger lLefort 1 movements?



## lilhorizontal32 (May 11, 2021)

how many points would a guy lose if his Ogee Curve changed to the extent that this woman's did?







a photo putting into perspective how much the ogee curve effects aesthetics from the 3/4ths view. note that the morph made other changes as well


----------



## Slyfex8 (May 11, 2021)

I have ogre curve


----------



## pizza (May 11, 2021)

bimax will not destroy your potential for hollow cheeks, likely to increase


----------



## AscendingHero (May 11, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how many points would a guy lose if his Ogee Curve changed to the extent that this woman's did?
> 
> View attachment 1131569
> 
> ...


Bimax/Lefort (esp. lefort 1) won't do anything to your zygos if anything they will be improved.


----------



## one job away (May 11, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how many points would a guy lose if his Ogee Curve changed to the extent that this woman's did?
> 
> View attachment 1131569
> 
> ...


i really dont think ogee curve is taht important. a lot of top tier models, my favorite being christian hogue dont have it at all. i think its more of a bonus while a good jaw is a must have in side and 3/4. and ppl say ppl dont see you from the side they mostly see you from the front or 3/4 but the side is just as part of your face as anything else. recession as a failure is a much bigger minus than missing ogee


----------



## onfiresems (May 11, 2021)

pizza said:


> bimax will not destroy your potential for hollow cheeks, likely to increase


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 11, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how many points would a guy lose if his Ogee Curve changed to the extent that this woman's did?
> 
> View attachment 1131569
> 
> ...


TBH there are few Chads who barely have zygos and ogee curve, many Chads have average ogee curve or below average.

However in the morph of Malek, the biggest change is that the cheek skin was changed to project inwards instead of outwards.

The cheek should either be flat or projecting inwards in 3/4 view. When it is projecting outwards it looks like a hamster lower 3rd of the face.

An another note, I think the woman looksminned after the procedure. Her face now looks too long, a bit "horsefaced" now. Side profile improved after jaw surgery, but the 3/4 and front seem to be longer now. I find she looked more feminine and overall better before surgery, but if her breathing improved, then well- you cant argue about the surgery, then it was worth. Women cant lose anyways, it barely descended her.


----------



## datboijj (May 11, 2021)

my right side was ogee-less before mewing


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 12, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Bimax/Lefort (esp. lefort 1) won't do anything to your zygos if anything they will be improved.


yeah they dont effect the zygos directly but they move the rest of the face forward in relation to it giving the visual effect that its more setback


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 12, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> TBH there are few Chads who barely have zygos and ogee curve, many Chads have average ogee curve or below average.
> 
> However in the morph of Malek, the biggest change is that the cheek skin was changed to project inwards instead of outwards.
> 
> ...


for a guy do you think the same result would be a looksmin though? will be getting the same movements soon hopefully


----------



## Lars (May 12, 2021)

pizza said:


> bimax will not destroy your potential for hollow cheeks, likely to increase


do you think genio also increase hollow cheeks? because more stretched and muscle go forward


----------



## herring (May 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> do you think genio also increase hollow cheeks? because more stretched and muscle go forward


m8 please change your avi its legit homosexual af


----------



## Lars (May 12, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> m8 please change your avi its legit homosexual af


----------



## zeke714 (May 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> do you think genio also increase hollow cheeks? because more stretched and muscle go forward


Zygos and jaw create hollow cheeks. Chin movement has nothing to do with it.


----------



## xefo (May 12, 2021)

ogee curve makes a face into a face


----------



## Lars (May 12, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Zygos and jaw create hollow cheeks. Chin movement has nothing to do with it.


yes but the skin stretches more because more chin projection so maybe it does


----------



## .👽. (May 12, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Bimax/Lefort (esp. lefort 1) won't do anything to your zygos if anything they will be improved.


Lol wtf no your cheekbones will be left behind, it will get worse not better man. Stop spreading bs. Thats why most ppl need some midface implants after huge lf1 movements


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 12, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Zygos and jaw create hollow cheeks. Chin movement has nothing to do with it.


it has , try finding hollow cheeks on a chincel


----------



## zeke714 (May 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yes but the skin stretches more because more chin projection so maybe it does


Hollow cheeks has nothing to do with skin but empty tissue between zygos and lower jaw which is why you only see hollow cheeks when your face is lean.


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol wtf no your cheekbones will be left behind, it will get worse not better man. Stop spreading bs. Thats why most ppl need some midface implants after huge lf1 movements


ya lmao , tbh if ur jaw is average and not severely recessed , chin implants , rhino and cheekbone implants are enough and will heavily mog what u would get with bimax , then if u need u can get jaw fillers


----------



## Lars (May 12, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> it has , try finding hollow cheeks on a chincel


i am a chincel but have hollow cheeks


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yes but the skin stretches more because more chin projection so maybe it does


I think it helps a little bit.

look at Lordmadness' before and after for bimax. he said that it looked like he dropped about 5% bodyfat in the one operation


----------



## xefo (May 12, 2021)

actual retards in this thread


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol wtf no your cheekbones will be left behind, it will get worse not better man. Stop spreading bs. Thats why most ppl need some midface implants after huge lf1 movements


but would it look better from the frontal? I'd imagine the Ogee curve would be messed up from the 3/4ths view though

Here's Lordmadness before and after bimax











@larsanova69


----------



## herring (May 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


>


keep crying for high t mogger casey neisCHAD


----------



## AscendingHero (May 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol wtf no your cheekbones will be left behind, it will get worse not better man. Stop spreading bs. Thats why most ppl need some midface implants after huge lf1 movements


Well Lefort 1 that is


----------



## pizza (May 12, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> but would it look better from the frontal? I'd imagine the Ogee curve would be messed up from the 3/4ths view though
> 
> Here's Lordmadness before and after bimax
> 
> ...


I don't know if my logic is wrong but anything that pushes the soft tissue forward / side would improve


----------



## AscendingHero (May 12, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> yeah they dont effect the zygos directly but they move the rest of the face forward in relation to it giving the visual effect that its more setback


true so just get implants then or hopefully there is a distraction osteogenis for this stuff


----------



## AscendingHero (May 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol wtf no your cheekbones will be left behind, it will get worse not better man. Stop spreading bs. Thats why most ppl need some midface implants after huge lf1 movements


check my recent post


----------



## ratiorichard (May 12, 2021)

the improvment from moving jaw forward heavily outweight the cons.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 17, 2021)

How important is ogee curve? Well, very important. Removing ogee curve on some ppl turns them almost into a different person looks wise:









Lack of ogee curve is basically having cheekbones and zygos almost flat, so its not that good to have as one can think.


----------



## Zenturio (May 17, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yes but the skin stretches more because more chin projection so maybe it does


Bro I hope genio and jaw filler/side wing osteotomy help increase hollow cheks otherwise it is legitimately over for me


----------



## pizza (May 17, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> How important is ogee curve? Well, very important. Removing ogee curve on some ppl turns them almost into a different person looks wise:
> 
> View attachment 1138917
> View attachment 1138919
> ...


gonna get that zygo bonesmash brah


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

Ogee curve should be an issue of low buccal fat and/or small buccinator muscle, right?

And prominent cheekbones also?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

This ogee or death






But to be serious now, its really depends on what kind of a "look" you have. A masc bone mogger absolutely does need an ogee curve - however a prettybody that relies on eye are not so much. 
Orb had almost no ogee. Chico has a weak one.


----------



## pizza (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> This ogee or death
> 
> View attachment 1139041
> 
> ...


i need more projection for look like this


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> This ogee or death
> 
> View attachment 1139041
> 
> ...


Yeah tbh, Ive never seen anyone who mogs Oliver Cheshire's cheekbone area / ogee curve. Also his eye area is text book hunter eyes. Only very few ppl have better hunter eyes than him (Gandy, Opry, Barrett), other than that his eye area is also like top 0.1% in the world.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> top 0.1% in the world.








i dont know about that 

his entire front is not as good as other models


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (May 17, 2021)

bsso and genio will help ogee curve


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1139119
> 
> 
> i dont know about that
> ...


why use some low res pictures, when you can find high res ones... his eye area is hunter eyes.












Maybe those are not exactly 0.1% in the world, but legit hunter eyes as such are very rare to begin with.

Compare some other attractive dudes eyes, that look more soft and friendly with Cheshire:






Idk man, I find men with too soft and friendly looking eyes giga annoying for some reason. Basically very high trust / cuck-ish eye area is annoying me for some reason. Kinda makes you feel like beating them up for looking like a soft beta soyboy. I cant respect men with too soft eye area as a strong and masculine dude. They look like harmless boys.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> why use some low res pictures, when you can find high res ones... his eye area is hunter eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1139194


Didnt say its not hunter - after all, hunter just means deep set

Low pfl, shape is inferior to many male models, bad eye color, medial canthus is non existant, femnine PCT

in the end his bones save even his eyes, but the eyes themselves are not model tier


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Didnt say its not hunter - after all, hunter just means deep set
> 
> Low pfl, shape is inferior to many male models, bad eye color, medial canthus is non existant, femnine PCT
> 
> in the end his bones save even his eyes, but the eyes themselves are not model tier


Gandy also has pct, depends on head tilt- the more the head is tilted down, the more pct the eyes will look. Also slight pct is actually required for the eyes to look hunter-like.

u can measure it, on this pic Gandy has slight pct:






And yes, thats absolutely correct, the main factor for hunter eye look is eyes that are DEEPSET and the eyebrow + browbone lowset.

Thats why hooded eyes that are not deep set (asian eyes), can not look like hunter eyes, despite good hooding. (even if they get monolid surgery and whatnot)


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Gandy also has pct, depends on head tilt- the more the head is tilted down, the more pct the eyes will look. Also slight pct is actually required for the eyes to look hunter-like.


gandy has PCT due to his downturned medial canthus, but Cheshire has PCT due to elevated lateral canthus. Huge differenct.

Go look at pictutues of female models, they all have PCT, and due to the lateral canthus. Thats why its called feminine PCT


----------

